# I got consultation at Banobagi, JW, JK, GNG, View and I chose…



## nicloe323

Hi all!

Last year I have learned about this forum and after reading many people's reviews, I finally decided to come to Korea. All this time I can only read other people’s reviews but this time I’m going to write my own review. Last week I came to Korea and got 5 consultations. I'm going to have nose job. In Singapore, plastic surgery is so expensive so I came to Korea because it’s much prettier and cheaper. I’m going to stay in Seoul for about 2 weeks, so I am thinking about going to get skin treatment as well.


I take notes from other people’s review and googled plastic surgery clinics but there’s too many information! Many of those clinics have instagram and so I looked at their before and after pictures one by one.

And I got consultations at five clinics. I'll leave a brief review.


*Banobagi *: In the forum there’s many good reviews and almost no bad reviews. I got a consultation with Dr. Lee. I felt a little bit rushed because he was busy, but I managed to talk about all of my concerns, showed all the photos I compiled and he told me that he will be able to make the nose I wanted. The consultant was kind and good at English. I didn't feel like I was pushed. Compared to all the clinics I went, Banobagi has the most patients. In the 1st floor and 2nd floor I saw a lot of Korean patients. I was surprised.

*JK* : It felt calm and tidy. Actually, I don't think I've seen many reviews about JK in this forum. But I came here because I think it was a safe hospital without bad review. I heard that they have many foreign patients. I saw UAE auntie and her family in the lobby. I had a nose surgery consultation with Dr. Kim and he told me that I will look pretty if I have a nose job.


----------



## nicloe323

*JW* : One of the most famous clinic for nose surgery. There are many good reviews, but also many bad ones. A lot of people said that Dr. Suh is famous for nose surgery, but the results are not as good as they used to be. JW was slow to respond to my email and it was very difficult to get consultation with them. They are not really on my list, but I went there because they’re renowned for nose. When I went to the clinic, I was told that I could get consultation with Dr. Lee, so I had consultation with him. He was kind and a good listener. However, there were not many pictures of Dr. Lee's nose surgery result. There were not many people in the clinic.


*View* : This place is not really famous in this forum but I saw them in let me in so that’s why I went. The whole building, all 15 stories belong to View clinic. I waited in the 1st floor lobby and got consultation on the 5th floor. The staff was kind. The translator was kind too. I got consultation with Dr. Lee, he looks a little bit young. Also there were not many people and the consultant was kind. I asked why there’s no patient and they said it’s because now is surgery time and treatment time. And around this time Koreans don’t have surgery, so it’s off-season. There was really no patient and not many pictures of Dr. Lee’s before and after so I said to them that I need to think a little bit more.


----------



## nicloe323

To be continued.


----------



## nicloe323

*GNG* : I've seen so many reviews at this forum. They’re on the top of my clinic list and I had high expectations. The whole tall building is GNG’s. I went to the lobby on the 2nd floor and waited for my consultation. But there's really no patient at all. I only see staff but no patients. In the forum it looks like a lot of people went to GNG so I thought there would be a lot of people, but when I actually went there and saw no patient, I was surprised. The building is big, but there is no patient. There’s something fishy. The translator and Dr. Seong was kind and a good listener. He explained in detail about everything including functional area as well. After consultation with Dr. Seong, the consultant guide the price to me. Dr. Seong fee is expensive. Actually, I came to Korea only to have nose surgery, but after getting consultations I’m also thinking about getting canthoplasty so I need more time to think. But the consultant pushed me to pay deposit. And she told me that she would give me 50% off if I wrote a review of purse forum. But she told me to keep this a secret and never reveal that I got discount in my review. What? 50% off if you work as a promoter? At that moment, I thought all GNG reviews I saw were made up because of secret sponsorship. Dr. Seong was kind and I felt like he’s a good doctor, but they have been active in this kind of behind the door marketing? I thought that if many of the reviews about Dr. Seong were from secret sponsorship then there would be no guarantee for me to get the results as written, as written so nicely by promoters! I don’t want to be used for marketing purpose and serve secretly as a guinea pig. I got 50% discount offer from the consultant, but I told her that I’ll contact her again and leave. Now when I think about it, there’s this kind of a template set for GNG reviews, all of them have the same format and all of them were well constructed.


It was interesting to go to consultations, repeat my story again and again to the consultant and doctor, and listen to their different surgery plans. I wrapped up my consultation tour, returned to my hotel and did more researches on google and after that I finally made my decision. I came back to one of the clinic and gave 500 USD for deposit. I'll write more.


----------



## tobiekorie

Well it's off season and wherever you go there wont be many patients. If you prefer crowded place just visit in winter time like December.  I heard it's busy season for locals.


----------



## Ririna

Wow, they asked you to write a review, but keep it a secret?? How sleazy. And 50% off... that seems unusually high. I didn't even know that was a thing... thanks for telling us. 
Also, if you have any more info about View, please let me know! It's on my list for my facial contouring.


----------



## daysuntilpretty

Ririna said:


> Wow, they asked you to write a review, but keep it a secret?? How sleazy. And 50% off... that seems unusually high. I didn't even know that was a thing... thanks for telling us.
> Also, if you have any more info about View, please let me know! It's on my list for my facial contouring.



I noticed there’s so many “good” reviews on GNG here!


----------



## MissOrange

nicloe323 said:


> *GNG* : I've seen so many reviews at this forum. They’re on the top of my clinic list and I had high expectations. The whole tall building is GNG’s. I went to the lobby on the 2nd floor and waited for my consultation. But there's really no patient at all. I only see staff but no patients. In the forum it looks like a lot of people went to GNG so I thought there would be a lot of people, but when I actually went there and saw no patient, I was surprised. The building is big, but there is no patient. There’s something fishy. The translator and Dr. Seong was kind and a good listener. He explained in detail about everything including functional area as well. After consultation with Dr. Seong, the consultant guide the price to me. Dr. Seong fee is expensive. Actually, I came to Korea only to have nose surgery, but after getting consultations I’m also thinking about getting canthoplasty so I need more time to think. But the consultant pushed me to pay deposit. And she told me that she would give me 50% off if I wrote a review of purse forum. But she told me to keep this a secret and never reveal that I got discount in my review. What? 50% off if you work as a promoter? At that moment, I thought all GNG reviews I saw were made up because of secret sponsorship. Dr. Seong was kind and I felt like he’s a good doctor, but they have been active in this kind of behind the door marketing? I thought that if many of the reviews about Dr. Seong were from secret sponsorship then there would be no guarantee for me to get the results as written, as written so nicely by promoters! I don’t want to be used for marketing purpose and serve secretly as a guinea pig. I got 50% discount offer from the consultant, but I told her that I’ll contact her again and leave. Now when I think about it, there’s this kind of a template set for GNG reviews, all of them have the same format and all of them were well constructed.
> 
> 
> It was interesting to go to consultations, repeat my story again and again to the consultant and doctor, and listen to their different surgery plans. I wrapped up my consultation tour, returned to my hotel and did more researches on google and after that I finally made my decision. I came back to one of the clinic and gave 500 USD for deposit. I'll write more.


Hi @nicloe323 I bet you went with Banobagi based on your consultation and the fact they had 2 floors of Korean patients. Thank you for sharing your consultation summaries. Really interesting to read your account of GNG after my experience in February which is still high season and you are right, when I was there, there was one girl and her bf and mother who came back to the waiting area in tears and there were 2 others waiting for consults. Then when the hard selling consultant showed me their March operating schedule to try to get me to commit to a date I thought, why are the lists blank? I thought there seems to be a lot of hype and hardly any patients. They had offered me 30% off saying usually the most is 25% but for me 30% if I write reviews, photos and allow them to do videos. I thought but the discounted price of 13.5 million down from 18 million won is even more than the best UK rhino plastic surgeon who did my rib rhino for £7k. I think word has got out from real patients who have been unhappy with their results. Like you, I walked away from GNG never to return. 

My only concern with Banobagi is that it is a huge place and I would be paranoid of doctor swapping. Maybe you can ask if they can record the operation so you know for piece of mind who did your rhino? I asked DAPRS as my 3 fat graft results were so different, ie really battered and distorted the first and third time but really nice the second time. They said for a fee, then they said no against the law.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

I doubt if doctor swapping or ghost doctors are happening anymore as the Korea FTC has been looking into this. Also Grand was in court August 2016 with these serious charges so I very much doubt it is still going on.


----------



## caliRoll

OMG thanks for giving us the real TEA lol.    The whole GNG thread seems suspect now.   That said, the one good thing they have going for them is the numerous before and afters on their website, more than many other clinics.


----------



## jasminx

nicloe323 said:


> *GNG* : I've seen so many reviews at this forum. They’re on the top of my clinic list and I had high expectations. The whole tall building is GNG’s. I went to the lobby on the 2nd floor and waited for my consultation. But there's really no patient at all. I only see staff but no patients. In the forum it looks like a lot of people went to GNG so I thought there would be a lot of people, but when I actually went there and saw no patient, I was surprised. The building is big, but there is no patient. There’s something fishy. The translator and Dr. Seong was kind and a good listener. He explained in detail about everything including functional area as well. After consultation with Dr. Seong, the consultant guide the price to me. Dr. Seong fee is expensive. Actually, I came to Korea only to have nose surgery, but after getting consultations I’m also thinking about getting canthoplasty so I need more time to think. But the consultant pushed me to pay deposit. And she told me that she would give me 50% off if I wrote a review of purse forum. But she told me to keep this a secret and never reveal that I got discount in my review. What? 50% off if you work as a promoter? At that moment, I thought all GNG reviews I saw were made up because of secret sponsorship. Dr. Seong was kind and I felt like he’s a good doctor, but they have been active in this kind of behind the door marketing? I thought that if many of the reviews about Dr. Seong were from secret sponsorship then there would be no guarantee for me to get the results as written, as written so nicely by promoters! I don’t want to be used for marketing purpose and serve secretly as a guinea pig. I got 50% discount offer from the consultant, but I told her that I’ll contact her again and leave. Now when I think about it, there’s this kind of a template set for GNG reviews, all of them have the same format and all of them were well constructed.
> 
> 
> It was interesting to go to consultations, repeat my story again and again to the consultant and doctor, and listen to their different surgery plans. I wrapped up my consultation tour, returned to my hotel and did more researches on google and after that I finally made my decision. I came back to one of the clinic and gave 500 USD for deposit. I'll write more.


Thanks so much for this. Makes me worried about reading reviews


----------



## sydsunshine

Hey babe. How much did GNG quote you for rhino after the 50% promoter discount. LOL


----------



## californiarollin1992

Oh that sounds super sketchy and from my experience with GNG uncharacteristic...I hope they are not going down this path (odd that they would choose to do this when they are gaining traction?? I could understand this if they were a new clinic) because it will really discredit the experience of posters here.

Not to discredit what you say, but as someone who did get the surgery at GNG, I will say I was in Korea in March with tomie for my consultations and when we offered to do before-and-after photos and to share our experiences (as advised by earlier patients from this forum), they straight up told us they didn't need any more. Other girls who went in April also struggled to lower the prices quoted to them. I got the price down after an hour by playing the poor student card (we are very young) and quoting other clinic's prices. Even then, they did not tell me I had to do reviews, but at that point I assumed they were going to ask since they were giving me a discount anyway (like Miss Orange, who has some degree of celebrity on this forum, it was still not near 50%, and this was the case for other students I spoke with as well so I am surprised the consultant would jump to offer such a high discount).

My consent forms on the day of surgery contained two lines about having to send the hospital before-and-afters at certain marks (1 week, 1 month, etc.), but I took extras so I could see the progress and share with people who were interested (I did NOT tell GNG I was sharing my experience as I was doing it). There was also a single line (two maybe) about having to produce, in their words, honest reviews, within a few months, but there was no mention of this forum in particular, nor did they tell me I could not disclose that I got a discount (just can't say exactly how much) and they had asked me to write reviews; in fact, I've already mentioned these facts in some group chats and this forum. The terms GNG gave me sound just like the ones Miss Orange mentioned. In fact, Julia said I could basically post anywhere. I have evidence of these instructions in the contract to remember them but also to give myself some degree of protection if I end up writing a negative review. I was late in sending some of the pictures I took (always sent them to GNG last LOL) and they never bothered me about that either so it's odd that they have changed their policy so much in a month's time.


----------



## krnshmps

tobiekorie said:


> Well it's off season and wherever you go there wont be many patients. If you prefer crowded place just visit in winter time like December.  I heard it's busy season for locals.


This might be a dumb question but how come it's less busy in the summer for Korean people to get PS done? And does this really make a difference in how much easier it is to get consultations/surgery spots?


----------



## nicloe323

tobiekorie said:


> Well it's off season and wherever you go there wont be many patients. If you prefer crowded place just visit in winter time like December.  I heard it's busy season for locals.


They said that in the winter, Korean college students and office workers tend to do surgery during that time of year, so they are very busy.  Also they said to not come during the long holidays. They said that if you come during the holidays, you have to pay the deposit, so I'm planning to come during the less busier seasons and have consultations in 2 days and decide on the clinic then.


----------



## nicloe323

Ririna said:


> Wow, they asked you to write a review, but keep it a secret?? How sleazy. And 50% off... that seems unusually high. I didn't even know that was a thing... thanks for telling us.
> Also, if you have any more info about View, please let me know! It's on my list for my facial contouring.


It seems that GNG used a lot of promoters to post up only good reviews on the forum. I was really surprised when I received the offer.


----------



## Susan.t

I noticed there’s too many “good” reviews on GNG here and "bad" reviews currently.


----------



## nicloe323

Susan.t said:


> I noticed there’s too many “good” reviews on GNG here and "bad" reviews currently.


What I've noticed is that there's a lot of good reviews, but now there's a lot of people mentioning their bad results.


----------



## heimcha.j

Susan.t said:


> I noticed there’s too many “good” reviews on GNG here and "bad" reviews currently.



i think because once one person speaks up, its easier for others to follow. if there were thousands of positive reviews, i think it would make me rethink my negative review, but once i see others speaking up about their bad experience, it would give me the strength to speak up to, imho. glad there are more unfiltered reviews


----------



## barbiegirlken

Thanks for the information!


----------



## nicloe323

barbiegirlken said:


> Thanks for the information!


I thought it was sketchy that there were only positive reviews on GNG, but it is possible that there are real, non-promoter reviews somewhere in the posts. 



I can't believe how unethical they are. I am so sorry.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280


----------



## magggggg

Where are you done it?


----------



## Susan.t

Actually I was very interested in GNG, but I like my result now though.


----------



## nicloe323

magggggg said:


> Where are you done it?


I'll PM you.


----------



## anteos

So where do you go in the end nicloe? are you happy with the result?


----------



## nicloe323

anteos said:


> So where do you go in the end nicloe? are you happy with the result?


It's good, I like it


----------



## Roromia

Where did you go?


----------



## nicloe323

Roromia said:


> Where did you go?


I'll PM you


----------



## Sayuriii

Hi dears,
I am new on this blog and really thankful i found these forums we all looking for beauty. 
I am so excited to be here
Thank you all for sharing your experience and opinions
Is anyone going for surgery in Korea this September? I booked my flight and hotel
I am considering forehead implant, eye ptosis correction and revision rhino. I am consulting with Banobagi and so far their reviews are mostly good.
I had facial contouring done at Grand 4 months ago and still waiting for some result
I think i have very little result. 
Please share with me if you know really great doctor who’s style is smaller face with big dolly eyes. I like chinese girls surgery trend.
Please share with me your experience and knowledge
Thank you very much


----------



## Vee_Wudlyktoplay

Sayuriii said:


> Hi dears,
> I am new on this blog and really thankful i found these forums we all looking for beauty.
> I am so excited to be here
> Thank you all for sharing your experience and opinions
> Is anyone going for surgery in Korea this September? I booked my flight and hotel
> I am considering forehead implant, eye ptosis correction and revision rhino. I am consulting with Banobagi and so far their reviews are mostly good.
> I had facial contouring done at Grand 4 months ago and still waiting for some result
> I think i have very little result.
> Please share with me if you know really great doctor who’s style is smaller face with big dolly eyes. I like chinese girls surgery trend.
> Please share with me your experience and knowledge
> Thank you very much



Hi! I’m new to this blog site as well trying to do my research like you. Im going for my rhinoplasty surgery with Banobagi on September as well! I’ve just read good reviews about them and they are offering 30% off on their website as well as free 5 days stay at their guesthouse ^_^


----------



## Sayuriii

Thank you for the information 
Are you going to use the guesthouse?
Did you see how does it look like lol


----------



## Gregory Grey

Hey can you please let me know where you went too?!? Thank uuu


----------



## Vee_Wudlyktoplay

Sayuriii said:


> Thank you for the information
> Are you going to use the guesthouse?
> Did you see how does it look like lol


From the YouTube videos I searched and photos online, i know that the guesthouse is in the same building or super close by, like a dorm room with shared showers and a 1 twin size bed in a room which I don’t really mind since I’m there to heal & sleep and it’s free lol but I know that it’s super close by a lot of shopping centers so it won’t be boring as well if I decide to go out and walk around ^_^


----------



## mysassygirlll

Vee_Wudlyktoplay said:


> Hi! I’m new to this blog site as well trying to do my research like you. Im going for my rhinoplasty surgery with Banobagi on September as well! I’ve just read good reviews about them and they are offering 30% off on their website as well as free 5 days stay at their guesthouse ^_^


Hi @Vee_Wudlyktoplay , when are you going to be in Korea exactly? I'm trying to plan for Early half of September...I don't think I will go to Banobagi because they quoted me kind of high compared to other clinics. How did you decide on Banobagi by chance? You have not met with them in person yet? 
I haven't finalized anything and its so close!! lol thanks for your response in advance ~


----------



## Vee_Wudlyktoplay

mysassygirlll said:


> Hi @Vee_Wudlyktoplay , when are you going to be in Korea exactly? I'm trying to plan for Early half of September...I don't think I will go to Banobagi because they quoted me kind of high compared to other clinics. How did you decide on Banobagi by chance? You have not met with them in person yet?
> I haven't finalized anything and its so close!! lol thanks for your response in advance ~


I’m arriving September 18 and leaving Seoul October 4th ^_^ I went through docfinderkorea and have been emailing back and forth with Suzy. And also I chose banobagi because when I went to their website I saw their having a promo for 30% off for Rhinoplasty with their top surgeon Dr. Lee Hyuntaek if we send deposit before the end of July. I really like how there’s not a lot of negative reviews for banobagi and what really made me choose them is that they have a bruise/swelling machine to make it all go down faster included in their promo package. 
Docfinder quoted me for Banobagi:
Rhinoplasty: 4.95 mil KRW 
Osteotomy Rhinoplasty: 6.05 mil KRW
Angular Jaw Reduction + Genioplasty: 12.5 Mil KRW - 13.5 mil KRW
Chin implant: 3.85 mil KRW - 4 mil KRW

That’s not including the 30% discount that Docfinder said they are giving out ^_^ so I might get chin implant with my new nose as well, I’ll see. My main surgery is my nose and the rest isn’t a priority but my budget will allow a chin implant, I might as well get it hahaa


----------



## ElijahSpk

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> I doubt if doctor swapping or ghost doctors are happening anymore as the Korea FTC has been looking into this. Also Grand was in court August 2016 with these serious charges so I very much doubt it is still going on.


Who knows lol? Maybe clinics are still doing it in a rather secretive manner


----------



## Nannaner

nicloe323 said:


> I'll PM you


I’m curious too! I’m seriously considering view


----------



## mysassygirlll

Vee_Wudlyktoplay said:


> I’m arriving September 18 and leaving Seoul October 4th ^_^ I went through docfinderkorea and have been emailing back and forth with Suzy. And also I chose banobagi because when I went to their website I saw their having a promo for 30% off for Rhinoplasty with their top surgeon Dr. Lee Hyuntaek if we send deposit before the end of July. I really like how there’s not a lot of negative reviews for banobagi and what really made me choose them is that they have a bruise/swelling machine to make it all go down faster included in their promo package.
> Docfinder quoted me for Banobagi:
> Rhinoplasty: 4.95 mil KRW
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty: 6.05 mil KRW
> Angular Jaw Reduction + Genioplasty: 12.5 Mil KRW - 13.5 mil KRW
> Chin implant: 3.85 mil KRW - 4 mil KRW
> 
> That’s not including the 30% discount that Docfinder said they are giving out ^_^ so I might get chin implant with my new nose as well, I’ll see. My main surgery is my nose and the rest isn’t a priority but my budget will allow a chin implant, I might as well get it hahaa


thank you so much for such a detailed response, youre so helpful!


----------



## Polyglot

nicloe323 said:


> I'll PM you.


Hi nicole323
I’m not getting a rhinoplasty, but am wanting a SMAS facelift and am SERIOUSLY considering JW. You’ve done such a comprehensive research (good on you) and was wondering how you felt about your dealings/interaction with JW and which clinic did you go with in the end. 
Thanks nicole323


----------



## nicloe323

Nannaner said:


> I’m curious too! I’m seriously considering view


I didn't go there


----------



## nicloe323

Polyglot said:


> Hi nicole323
> I’m not getting a rhinoplasty, but am wanting a SMAS facelift and am SERIOUSLY considering JW. You’ve done such a comprehensive research (good on you) and was wondering how you felt about your dealings/interaction with JW and which clinic did you go with in the end.
> Thanks nicole323


I have seen many bad reviews of JW, I am sure with JW. 
Fingers crossed everything will be ok!


----------



## nicloe323

Vee_Wudlyktoplay said:


> I’m arriving September 18 and leaving Seoul October 4th ^_^ I went through docfinderkorea and have been emailing back and forth with Suzy. And also I chose banobagi because when I went to their website I saw their having a promo for 30% off for Rhinoplasty with their top surgeon Dr. Lee Hyuntaek if we send deposit before the end of July. I really like how there’s not a lot of negative reviews for banobagi and what really made me choose them is that they have a bruise/swelling machine to make it all go down faster included in their promo package.
> Docfinder quoted me for Banobagi:
> Rhinoplasty: 4.95 mil KRW
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty: 6.05 mil KRW
> Angular Jaw Reduction + Genioplasty: 12.5 Mil KRW - 13.5 mil KRW
> Chin implant: 3.85 mil KRW - 4 mil KRW
> 
> That’s not including the 30% discount that Docfinder said they are giving out ^_^ so I might get chin implant with my new nose as well, I’ll see. My main surgery is my nose and the rest isn’t a priority but my budget will allow a chin implant, I might as well get it hahaa



You are very smart to get good price. Also Docfinder gave you big discount.


----------



## Meemo11

Hi Nicloe323, which clinic do you go with in the end?Thanks


----------



## Amber1970

Hi Nicole, 
Where did you go for your rhinoplasty? 
I’m consider getting my revision done. And would it be better to use DocFinder as I’m a foreigner? 
Thanks


----------



## Vee_Wudlyktoplay

nicloe323 said:


> You are very smart to get good price. Also Docfinder gave you big discount.



Actually, let me take back what I said. I emailed DocFinderKorea again to confirm my discount and the lady said the “30% promo is for rhinoplasty only and does not include chin implant... for the chin it will be 5-10% since there’s no promo.” Kinda lame but I’m estimating around atleast $7,000 USD for both. I’m going to see if I can get it lowered once I have my f2f consultation. If it’s higher than that, I’m just gonna do nose and keep my 3 grand lol


----------



## Allygant

Roromia said:


> Where did you go?


Would you be kind enough to inform me as well?


----------



## Allygant

nicloe323 said:


> I'll PM you


Would you be kind enough to let me know as well?


----------



## Pinksie88

nicloe323 said:


> I'll PM you


Hi Nicole,

Can you share with me which clinic you picked?


----------



## nicloe323

Vee_Wudlyktoplay said:


> Actually, let me take back what I said. I emailed DocFinderKorea again to confirm my discount and the lady said the “30% promo is for rhinoplasty only and does not include chin implant... for the chin it will be 5-10% since there’s no promo.” Kinda lame but I’m estimating around atleast $7,000 USD for both. I’m going to see if I can get it lowered once I have my f2f consultation. If it’s higher than that, I’m just gonna do nose and keep my 3 grand lol


Fingers crossed everything will be ok


----------



## HHaruu

nicloe323 said:


> Fingers crossed everything will be ok


Can you tell me which one you chose?


----------



## Asana

Hi, 
Do you mind PMing to let me know which client you decided on?


----------



## Miss le

Where did you go and are you happy with your results ??


----------



## dawn123

Hun! Would u be so kind as to let me know as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## charliex123

nicloe323 said:


> I'll PM you


could u pm me too


----------



## Sumire

nicloe323 said:


> I'll PM you.


Hi can you please PM me which clinic you got it done? It would be very helpful. Thank you


----------



## Hani [V]

Nannaner said:


> I’m curious too! I’m seriously considering view


Hi, did you went ahead with view?


----------



## s2linda

Hi Nicole! Please PM me where you ended up going! I would love to know.!!!


----------



## Patmin

Hi Nicole,
Please can you PM me which clinic you went at the end and are you satisfied with your result??? 
Thank you


----------



## Jasbjc

Hi can u pm me which clinic u went? Thank you so much


----------



## affidavid

Hi, Nicole! I was wondering if you could PM me which clinic you went with and if you had satisfying results? I'm going to Korea this September to get one procedure done but don't know which clinic to decide on. Thank you!


----------



## Cutedevil

please pm me where did you go in the end? any picture of yours?


----------



## meowmii

Please share with me which clinic you go too!


----------



## petercc

Can you also share with me what clinic you went ? Planning to arrive in Seoul in first week in August to consult/surgery  (rhinoplasty) with Banogabi, JW, GNG, VIP, and maybe two more hospitals. 
Had preliminary discussions with GNG and VIP already via text , will follow up with face to face consultation.
I have a very good Korean friend from Seoul (his brother is a surgeon in large Seoul hospital...not plastic surgery) that is guiding me thru the maze of choices and authenticity of advertisements by ps clinics.


----------



## petercc

In addition, my Korea friend will be accompanying me to the consultations of ps clinics in evening appointments,  as he a senior manager in large respective international South Korean engineering company and only has time in the evenings.


----------



## Matthewec

nicloe323 said:


> It seems that GNG used a lot of promoters to post up only good reviews on the forum. I was really surprised when I received the offer.


Can you please share which hospital you end up go to ? Also are you happy with the result? 
You are welcome to PM me.
Thanks


----------



## petercc

I came out from rhinoplasty surgery yesterday and now recuperating in hospital. I had finally decided on GNG after visiting both Banobagi, Grand, ID hospital and Dream. 
Dr, Hong perform the rhinoplasty (using donated cartilage) - Bridge augmentation, tip-plasty and alar reduction and he was great. For some reason , I have no swelling or black or blue effect so far.


----------



## petercc

I reviewed all the hospitals and read so many comments on this forum , but I have come to the conclusion that all the hospital I considered are all good in one form and another from my personal experience.
It is so logical that these Korean doctors in popular hospitals perform at least three surgeries a day, how can they not be good or excellent at their job, which they are.


----------



## petercc

As for GNG hospital, I read a lot of good  and bad reviews about them,  but hanging out in the waiting area and walking the hospital floors, and witnessing so many people now arriving and leaving with rhinoplasty procedures, and looking very happy..... I believe when it comes to that specific procedure , they appear to be best at it .


----------



## petercc

My second choice would have been Banobagi hospital, I was impressed with their facilities and their doctors look very good. But notice how they rushed everyone thru consultation as I read in past forums , it feels like medical factory more than a personal experience. They appeared to be very popular with locals, but had me wondering if because of their pricing and reputation or combination of both. 
All can recommended is if you are considering rhinoplasty , GNG and Banobagi looks like best ones to give a excellent results.


----------



## petercc

Lastly , I asked GNG rep about comments  of offering discounts for posting reviews about them, their explanation seems logical, they don’t make you write a comment whether good or bad. 
I read some past  comments where during consultation , they wanted someone to write good comments to review sites to get a discount before they actual had the operation. That is somewhat illogical in my opinion, firstly, all these Korean hospitals do not give any big discount to foreigners, you can forget that and the locals only get a 20% to 30% discount which is considerable, but the majority of Koreans cost of living is far below that of foreigners, so their reduction in pricing is logical. Secondly, why would GNG make this crazy offer , when they know you can write another comment after the surgery telling the actual truth , whether good or extremely bad. Again , GNG cannot stop you from writing anything once you leave the hospital.


----------



## petercc

I bought an air most humidifier with me from US ( Walmart or Amazon choice) to Korea as a past recommendation comment from someone. They were right,  the air mist humidifier is a savior, for the first three days after surgery, you nose complete block with gauze and bandages and breathing thru mouth dry out your mouth and throat, which prevented from sleeping and although the remaining 4 to 5 days your nose will be partial block, this air mist over you mouth can be such a relief . caution: take the hotel face towel and cover your nose and eyes while sleeping as the humidifier will discharge too many droplets over your nose which will result in wetting in the nose area and not recommended by hospital.


----------



## mangvocado

@petercc  hi! I would love to talk to you more about GNG! currently considering them as they specialize in ENT too... but skeptical becayse of all the negative reviews.... i actually liked them when i visited last month to consult...but im just not sure how consistent their results are...


----------



## petercc

Simple, if you have doubts on GNG, then go to Banobagi, either one will give you good results, at least give you the best chance of what you are expecting.


----------



## secret429

petercc said:


> My second choice would have been Banobagi hospital, I was impressed with their facilities and their doctors look very good. But notice how they rushed everyone thru consultation as I read in past forums , it feels like medical factory more than a personal experience. They appeared to be very popular with locals, but had me wondering if because of their pricing and reputation or combination of both.
> All can recommended is if you are considering rhinoplasty , GNG and Banobagi looks like best ones to give a excellent results.


Hi Peter ,how are you ? May i ask you some pls ,did you consultant with all the Clicnic when you in US or when you in Korea because this is my st time i don’t have any experience .Thanks When we go to consultant do we need to deposit to all the Clicnic and if you decide not to pick that clinic we ‘ll lost the deposit money ?


----------



## secret429

secret429 said:


> Hi Peter ,how are you ? May i ask you some pls ,did you consultant with all the Clicnic when you in US or when you in Korea because this is my st time i don’t have any experience .Thanks When we go to consultant do we need to deposit to all the Clicnic and if you decide not to pick that clinic we ‘ll lost the deposit money ?


How much we can ask them for the discount and also if we pay CASH do they still add 10% TAX to the total cost of Surgy amount or not ? Thanks again Peter !


----------



## Lorena2

Hi Nicloe where did you go at the end because I am also torn between ID hospital, Banobagi and JK! Can you pm me please? It would be so helpful. Many thanks xx


----------



## gabyella

Hi Nicloe,

do u mind pm me as well on which clinic u went for the procedure?
Thanks!


----------



## addyzaddy

nicloe323 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Last year I have learned about this forum and after reading many people's reviews, I finally decided to come to Korea. All this time I can only read other people’s reviews but this time I’m going to write my own review. Last week I came to Korea and got 5 consultations. I'm going to have nose job. In Singapore, plastic surgery is so expensive so I came to Korea because it’s much prettier and cheaper. I’m going to stay in Seoul for about 2 weeks, so I am thinking about going to get skin treatment as well.
> 
> 
> I take notes from other people’s review and googled plastic surgery clinics but there’s too many information! Many of those clinics have instagram and so I looked at their before and after pictures one by one.
> 
> And I got consultations at five clinics. I'll leave a brief review.
> 
> 
> *Banobagi *: In the forum there’s many good reviews and almost no bad reviews. I got a consultation with Dr. Lee. I felt a little bit rushed because he was busy, but I managed to talk about all of my concerns, showed all the photos I compiled and he told me that he will be able to make the nose I wanted. The consultant was kind and good at English. I didn't feel like I was pushed. Compared to all the clinics I went, Banobagi has the most patients. In the 1st floor and 2nd floor I saw a lot of Korean patients. I was surprised.
> 
> *JK* : It felt calm and tidy. Actually, I don't think I've seen many reviews about JK in this forum. But I came here because I think it was a safe hospital without bad review. I heard that they have many foreign patients. I saw UAE auntie and her family in the lobby. I had a nose surgery consultation with Dr. Kim and he told me that I will look pretty if I have a nose job.


Can you tell me where you went please!


----------



## mamanda

Hi Nicole, I’m so interested to hear which clinic you decided on choosing ! You are so informative


----------



## jj.banana

Hey Nicole, Im interested in knowing which hospital you chose as well.


----------



## Fljnn9393

Hi Nicole do you mind sharing which one you went and are you satisfied with the results? I'm from sg too and am looking to go during mid of the year this year!


----------



## phat3grL

In regards to your review of JW… Is that Jung Won? They only schedule two to three surgeries a day for each doctor so that may explain why you didn’t see many people there.


----------



## peterbestkim

nicloe323 said:


> *GNG* : I've seen so many reviews at this forum. They’re on the top of my clinic list and I had high expectations. The whole tall building is GNG’s. I went to the lobby on the 2nd floor and waited for my consultation. But there's really no patient at all. I only see staff but no patients. In the forum it looks like a lot of people went to GNG so I thought there would be a lot of people, but when I actually went there and saw no patient, I was surprised. The building is big, but there is no patient. There’s something fishy. The translator and Dr. Seong was kind and a good listener. He explained in detail about everything including functional area as well. After consultation with Dr. Seong, the consultant guide the price to me. Dr. Seong fee is expensive. Actually, I came to Korea only to have nose surgery, but after getting consultations I’m also thinking about getting canthoplasty so I need more time to think. But the consultant pushed me to pay deposit. And she told me that she would give me 50% off if I wrote a review of purse forum. But she told me to keep this a secret and never reveal that I got discount in my review. What? 50% off if you work as a promoter? At that moment, I thought all GNG reviews I saw were made up because of secret sponsorship. Dr. Seong was kind and I felt like he’s a good doctor, but they have been active in this kind of behind the door marketing? I thought that if many of the reviews about Dr. Seong were from secret sponsorship then there would be no guarantee for me to get the results as written, as written so nicely by promoters! I don’t want to be used for marketing purpose and serve secretly as a guinea pig. I got 50% discount offer from the consultant, but I told her that I’ll contact her again and leave. Now when I think about it, there’s this kind of a template set for GNG reviews, all of them have the same format and all of them were well constructed.
> 
> 
> It was interesting to go to consultations, repeat my story again and again to the consultant and doctor, and listen to their different surgery plans. I wrapped up my consultation tour, returned to my hotel and did more researches on google and after that I finally made my decision. I came back to one of the clinic and gave 500 USD for deposit. I'll write more.


Thank you for sharing information about GNG, JW, JK and View. I am looking for the best clinic for rhinoplasty and your reivew is very helpful. Thanks alot!


----------



## pandabird

nicloe323 said:


> *GNG* : I've seen so many reviews at this forum. They’re on the top of my clinic list and I had high expectations. The whole tall building is GNG’s. I went to the lobby on the 2nd floor and waited for my consultation. But there's really no patient at all. I only see staff but no patients. In the forum it looks like a lot of people went to GNG so I thought there would be a lot of people, but when I actually went there and saw no patient, I was surprised. The building is big, but there is no patient. There’s something fishy. The translator and Dr. Seong was kind and a good listener. He explained in detail about everything including functional area as well. After consultation with Dr. Seong, the consultant guide the price to me. Dr. Seong fee is expensive. Actually, I came to Korea only to have nose surgery, but after getting consultations I’m also thinking about getting canthoplasty so I need more time to think. But the consultant pushed me to pay deposit. And she told me that she would give me 50% off if I wrote a review of purse forum. But she told me to keep this a secret and never reveal that I got discount in my review. What? 50% off if you work as a promoter? At that moment, I thought all GNG reviews I saw were made up because of secret sponsorship. Dr. Seong was kind and I felt like he’s a good doctor, but they have been active in this kind of behind the door marketing? I thought that if many of the reviews about Dr. Seong were from secret sponsorship then there would be no guarantee for me to get the results as written, as written so nicely by promoters! I don’t want to be used for marketing purpose and serve secretly as a guinea pig. I got 50% discount offer from the consultant, but I told her that I’ll contact her again and leave. Now when I think about it, there’s this kind of a template set for GNG reviews, all of them have the same format and all of them were well constructed.
> 
> 
> It was interesting to go to consultations, repeat my story again and again to the consultant and doctor, and listen to their different surgery plans. I wrapped up my consultation tour, returned to my hotel and did more researches on google and after that I finally made my decision. I came back to one of the clinic and gave 500 USD for deposit. I'll write more.


Can I pay for for my surgery in cash in USD?


----------



## bluehart119

My friend did plastic surgery and ask for CCTV footage but they might deny it but my friend got hers in case there is doctor swapping


----------



## MeiLing05

Do you know when is the less busier seasons other than winter time?


----------



## Mediterania308

Hi Nicloe where did you go at the end? Can you share


----------



## Mediterania308

Does anyone have an experience to do  double eyelids surgery in korea? Can you share your experience? I am looking for a best clinic and the good surgeon for double eyelids. Your review would be very helpful. Thank you


----------

